# NE Ohio, Myriophyllum sp.?



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I recently collected a plant from a lake in north east Ohio that seems to resemble a Myriophyllum species. Does any one know if Myriophyllum occurs in this area? or knows of a similar looking plant that does if it is not Myriophyllum?

Im sorry i don't have any pictures at this time, no camera available... but i'm hoping some one could help 

~Matt


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is very likely that _Myriophyllum_ does occur in that area.


----------

